# emerge clib neubauen

## pieter_parker

weiss den genauen satz nicht mehr und finde es in den log files auch nicht wieder

emerge hatte jedenfalls neulich nach dem installieren von paketen gesagt man solle die "clib" neubauen

es wurde nicht genauer beschrieben welche clib da sein soll, ueber emerge --search clib finde ich nichts was nach clib aus

was koennte damit gemeint sein !?

revdep-rebuild meldet jedenfalls nichts

gibt es eigentlich irgendwas so wie revdep-rebuild das aber noch genauer guckt ob alles passt und richtig ist ?

----------

